# Asus GTX 580



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Just ordered one of these as my current card (Radeon X1900XTX) is struggling with Skyrim with everything full on 

Apart from Skyrim & Cryostasis this card has given me 5 years of full on gaming & has a lot more life left in it but won't run the most graphically intense games on highest settings.

http://www.ebuyer.com/272067-asus-g...-displayport-pci-e-engtx580-dcii-2dis-1536md5

Graphics Card is 11.5" long & takes 3 slots! :doublesho :doublesho

If you're considering this card, feel free to ask how it performs in the following.
Skyrim
Dead space 1 & 2
Crysis 2
Cryostasis
F.E.A.R. 3

In the near future I will playing
BF3
Call of Duty MW3
Alien V predator (new Sega version)

:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

My old nvidia 250 gts runs skyrim on max with a few .reg tweaks.
I run all my games on max with it and apart from getting abit warm shes alright.


----------

